# شرح pic 16f84a microcontroller



## م على محمود (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء من الاخوه الكرام اريد شرح كامل لل (pic 16f84a microcontroller (18pin
مع شرح توصيل الدايرة بتاعته مع اى تطبيق وشرح ال instructions بتاعتة
اى اننى اطلب كورس مايكرو كونترولر فياريت لو اى حد يشرح الموضوع ده 
ولو مثلا يوضح بكام تطبيق عليه بالكود وازاى اكتب الاكواد وازاى احرق على الIC بدايره الburner بتاعتة
واكون شاكر جدا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mazen42 (7 مارس 2008)

*الميكروكونترولر بالعربي*

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هذا ملف بالعربي متوفر لدي ارجو ان يفيدك


----------



## م على محمود (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا للاهتمام اخى الفاضل
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## binjeera (12 مارس 2008)

Hi my friend 
I hope this site can help you by the way it helps me a lot.
my best regards to you and to the site owner

http://www.geocities.com/musta25252​
:1: :1: :20:


----------



## م على محمود (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا موقع رائع بجد


----------



## الكازاوي (14 مارس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ادور (15 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررر كتير نريد من هذا الكثير ازا ممكن


----------



## اسيل انور (4 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز هدا موضوع بحتي لو ممكن تفيدني بكل الاشياء المدكوره اكون شاكره[email protected]


----------



## اسيل انور (4 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز هدا موضوع بحتي لو ممكن تفيدني بكل الاشياء المدكوره اكون شاكره[email protected]


----------



## اسيل انور (4 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز هدا موضوع بحتي لو ممكن تفيدني بكل الاشياء المدكوره اكون


----------



## ادور (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررر مرة اخرة انت حقا رائع


----------



## التواتي (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي مازن وشكرا أخي علي على السؤال المفيد


----------



## محمد سوبرة (12 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وادعو لك من قلبي بكل خير


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (12 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم حبيت اجيبلكم داتا شيت مال الpic16f84
هدية الكم وعندي الكثير في ما يخص هذا المايكرو كونترولر
تحياتي
م حسن قاسم


----------



## التواتي (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي حسن قاسم


----------



## fatataleslam (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو المزيد لانى اول مرة اقرا واحاول ان اتعلم في هذا الموضوع وفقك الله


----------



## مقشش (30 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس افق (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ميكاترونكسسس (30 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zakraoui (10 أبريل 2009)

vielen danken*merci beaucoup


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم م على محمود

لتعلم كيفية برمجة اي متحكم سواء كان pic او atmel فافضل مرجع هو datasheet والتي يوضح فيها كل شيئ عن المتحكم من ناحية البنية الاساسية ونوع الذواكر فيه وغيرها.
اذا حاب تتعلم بجد ابدأ من datasheet وانشاء الله راح اساعدك على الباقي.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/35007b.pdf


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rmadneh (6 مايو 2009)

يا اخواني المهندسين انا بشتغل على مشروع ac motor drive system محرك قفص سنجابي الي بقدر يساعدني في اي شئ يبعثلي على الايمال [email protected] والله يجزيكو الخير


----------



## waleedlena (9 مايو 2009)

thank you ..all of us waleed


----------



## eng fady (22 مايو 2009)

مشكووور اخي الكريم على ا لطرح الجيد 

وان شاء الله يعود بالنفع على الجميع 


تحياتي


----------



## lionhearted_abh (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الحبيب علي المجهود الرائع ولو سمحت انا اتمني انت توفر لي بعد اذن معاليك شرح صوت وصوره بالعربي للميكروكنترولر


----------



## lionhearted_abh (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الحبيب علي المجهود الرائع ولو سمحت انا اتمني انت توفر لي بعد اذن معاليك شرح صوت وصوره بالعربي للميكروكنترولير


----------



## tamer ahmed abdel (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ebn_alwalid (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنل خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

شكراً


----------



## iyma (31 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## shapola (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا يا اخى موضوع مميز


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالرحمن غبن (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء من الاخوه الكرام اريد شرح كامل لل (pic 16f84a microcontroller (18pin
مع شرح توصيل الدايرة بتاعته مع اى تطبيق وشرح ال instructions بتاعتة
اى اننى اطلب كورس مايكرو كونترولر فياريت لو اى حد يشرح الموضوع ده 
ولو مثلا يوضح بكام تطبيق عليه بالكود وازاى اكتب الاكواد وازاى احرق على الIC بدايره الburner بتاعتة
واكون شاكر جدا 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## elec center (23 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## SHESH (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييلا على الكتب والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## riad2016 (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله قيك


----------



## Hasan_eng (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على كل شيء*​


----------



## quietsea00 (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخوي مازن 42


----------



## reham hassan (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sensor2 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## الكنترول السني (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررريا اااااااااااا حبيبنا


----------



## سلامة المنسي (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي الموضوع 
كل التحية لك ولكل من يسخر نفسه في 
مساعدة الآخرين في تعلم العلم وتعليمه


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (6 فبراير 2012)

*PIC Micro*

Barak Allah Feeki make a project using Picto make Zelio and Modbus Protocol Butilt in to be interface with SCADA


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (6 فبراير 2012)

i make a project using PIC16F877A to support Modbus Protocol and interface to SCADA

For Information Please Contact me [email protected]

01002986151


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (6 فبراير 2012)

أتمني لو هناك أي استفسار أنا تحت أمر المستفسر


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (6 فبراير 2012)

The Following is some info about Zelio + Modbus
i attach some versions of my Zelio, 

for WDT+8bit+MBus+Timers_No_C0+Slow_Resp2.rar
watch dog timer is enabled + 8 Bit Data + Modbus + C1,C2,C3,C4 as Low speed counters


*For Complete_Project.rar*

watch dog timer is disabled + 16 Bit Data + No Modbus + C0 as High speed counter C1,C2,C3,C4 as Low speed counters

For Zelio_Cim.rar
this is a scada Project for zelio

For Printscreen.rar
three files JPG Schematic + Scada Print screen



to insert a new rung
press menu then Press up until you find word ADD S1 or ADD S2 or S1 or S2
then press up
until you write 
I1(Q1)
which means if DI 1 is active Q1 equal 1 else Q1 equal 0


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (7 فبراير 2012)

You Can Use Proteus to simulate Micro Control.


----------



## ahmed.abdulwhhab (7 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2573966#post2573966#ixzz1lhS1yNcl


*You Can Use Proteus to simulate Micro Controller.*​


----------



## المهندس احمد بخيت (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا موقع رائع بجد


----------



## khaled almajbri (6 أبريل 2013)

_بارك الله فيك _​


----------



## khalil21 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

thank you brother .. may Allah bless you


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

